# No freaking way



## spohreis

Um garoto está caminhando e de repente surge do nada três super-heróis. Eles se aproximam do garoto voando e o garoto diz.

"*No freaking way*."

Alguém tem alguma ideia??

Muito obrigado desde já.


----------



## anjinho

De jeito nenhum! "Freaking" é pra ênfase.


----------



## Boston sports nut

As vezes quando alguém diz uma coisa que é bem estranha, ou, quando ouve de uma notícia que é chocante ou de supreender nós falamos isso para significar "fala sério"... "você tem que estar brincando"....


----------



## fernandobn97007

concordo com anjinho e Boston


----------



## anjinho

"Freaking" é usado por "f*cking," basicamente.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

Concordo com os anteriores, e acrescento:

"Não pode ser!"


----------



## Outsider

O _freaking_ é uma palavra usada para ênfase, como já disseram. É calão, embora não seja do mais forte. Em português não me ocorre nenhuma construção do mesmo género.


----------



## curlyboy20

Concordo com todas as respostas já dadas. A palavra "freaking" se usa para dar ênfase a um substantivo ou adjetivo. Mas você tem de ter cuidado quando usar aquela palavra porque é muito similar à palavra "f****".

That was freaking awesome == That was VERY awesome.
I didn't like that freaking movie == I didn't like THAT movie.


----------



## Mexine

yes curly boy - it has the same emphasis as f******  - except that it is not a swearword!
Mexine


----------



## Ricardoreis

Just to add - it's a very American word to my ears. I use it from time to time though to replace the naughty word beginning with 'f' (around female friends, for example!), but it always makes me sound right out of an American film. In my age group, we tend to use another word..'seriously'..to have the same effect on this side of the Atlantic.

"That film was seriously amazing!" (Brit Eng)  = "That movie was freaking awesome (dude!)" (Am Eng)


----------



## curlyboy20

Acho que os británicos dizem "bloody" para dar ênfase.


----------



## Ricardoreis

curlyboy20 said:


> Acho que os británicos dizem "bloody" para dar ênfase.



Careful, it's actually quite rare to hear British people say 'bloody', but it's a stereotype for sure! It applies to 'posh' people or certain London dialects


----------



## anjinho

No ingles temos muitos quase-palavroes, como "darn" (por "damn"), "friggin'," etc.


----------



## Atomina the atomic nina

anjinho said:


> No ingles temos muitos quase-palavroes, como "darn" (por "damn"), "friggin'," etc.


 
e "effing"


----------



## Fabio Ciccone

Um termo mais informal:

"Nem ferrando!"


----------



## Guigo

anjinho said:


> No ingles temos muitos quase-palavroes, como "darn" (por "damn"), "friggin'," etc.


 
Idem em português, como: putz, cacilda, pô, pacas, diacho, etc.

Com referência ao 'no freaking way', em mineirês seria: "de jeito manera!".


----------



## Vanda

Eu bem que ia sugerir _"de jeito manera_", mas resolvi deixar quieto, ou melhor _queto._


----------



## Mexine

anjinho said:


> No ingles temos muitos quase-palavroes, como "darn" (por "damn"), "friggin'," etc.



Also now I often hear on BBC (TV and radio) something like "no bleeping way"

The word bleeping represents what BBC does on air  (a bleep on the sound track) when someone swears. 

So now we can say "what the bleep do we know?" Instead of "what the fuck do we know?"  Which really means that we can now swear without swearing!
Bleeping smart, if you ask me!  Mexine


----------



## Homero

Beleza, Fábio!  Gostei de "nem ferrando".


----------



## almufadado

"Impossivel !"
"Não é possivel !"
"Estou tramado!"
"'Tá(s) louco/doido/maluco ?!?!?"
"De maneira nenhuma!"
"'Tou nem ai!"


----------

